# Alot of pictures of my fish friends.



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

My ten gallon tank.

















Ares, he is so cute.




































The tankmates 3 albino Cory cats.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

love your setup


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous betta! And I love cory's, they are too cute! And they put their 2 cents in.  Beautiful tank too! I see that bubblenest, happy boy!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

dam, that tanks looks so cool! looks like you got a happy and spoiled betta! hahahah, i wish i could spoil my bettas with giant tanks like that...  hahaha


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

*55 gallon*

This is my 55 gallon tank.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

beautiful. stunning. I am literally bowing down to you as the master tank decorater.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Amen to that! All hail Cassandra, master of all tank decor and beautiful fish. Hail! Hail! How may we serve you, master decorator? LOL.  So pretty! Love it.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you guys. I love my little boy Ares, I have had him for about a month now.

I am still trying to add more photos on this thread.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

The secret is I just put in alot of plants....and tada it looks amazing.

I am in the process of making my 55 gallon into a complete live planted tank.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Cassandra~

How beautiful!! Your tank is so pretty!! I have both the bridge and the Asian lantern in my 5 gal - but it looks better in your ten!! Your boy is so handsome.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you. 
I used to have a 7 gallon that I had the lattern and bridge in.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what that plant is in the last photo?


----------

